

What user-generated RSS feeds, social bookmarks sites do you read? - monkeygrinder

This is great for hacker news and for good tech stories. What other sites do people read and why? e.g. is there a great site for developer news, or for networking news? Slashdot etc. Thought this could be a good thread for people looking for news sources.
======
monkeygrinder
Thanks. I'll add mine: Del.icio.us, <http://www.dzone.com/links/index.html>
<http://slashdot.org/> <http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/>
<http://digg.com/technology>

Also, whereabouts are you based? Be interested in seeing breakdown of location
to common news sites. i'm in UK

------
pclark
<http://del.icio.us/popular/>

------
scientifics
My main source of user generated feeds/bookmarks is this page right here.

